# Warm Water Discharges?



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone know of any bank accessible discharges on the Ohio? I don't have a boat so the bank is my only option.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Eastlake has one but the power plant is scheduled to close. Same for the Cleveland plant. 

Google warm Water Discharge in Ohio. Lots of places come up but I do not know what is near you.

http://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p=warm+water+discharge+in+ohio


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Very minimal anymore. Most of the steel mills are shut down and homeland security has closed all access around the power plants. Your best bet would be water treatment plants, but they usually have very limited access as well.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you. I'm near the Racine, but i'm willing to drive an hour in either direction.


----------



## fredddie (Feb 9, 2012)

they are a disharge above the ashland bridge the [ blue and green] at the new ramp about two hundred yards above the ramp.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Can you get there on foot?


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

The discharge at the Stuart Power Plant on 3 mile creek...Adams-Brown County line. Wildlife maintains a small parking area with shoreline access. Take along some good muddin' boots though.

Rich


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks rich. Is that northern ohio?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope on the ohio river about as far south as you can get. Google Aberdeen Ohio.


----------

